# People can't seem to be civil. Closed :/



## drakeotomy (May 14, 2020)

Flowers are trampled, and was taunted by the culprits. No more watering party.


----------



## drakeotomy (May 14, 2020)

Reopened! Sorry for the connection problems!

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

Still open!


----------



## drakeotomy (May 14, 2020)

Added some rugs to the pool!

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

I also don't appreciate my one black rose being plucked... That was very rude.


----------



## drakeotomy (May 14, 2020)

Cleaned out of fossils

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

My flowers have been trampled, presumably because I ran out of fossils. Anyone know of a way to block/blacklist people from coming to one's island?


----------



## Melissanoelle (May 14, 2020)

Honestly, the best advice I can give you is to always check feedback before giving someone a dodo code. I’ve made that mistake before and someone stole all my fruit. I know a lot of people use a queue, but you can’t check if the person has a good reputation. So sorry to hear about your flowers!


----------



## morthael (May 14, 2020)

oof that sucks op and i’m sorry!! best thing to do next time is to have people post their in game names within the thread if you’re planning to use the turnip.exchange queue just so you can check feedback and possibly leave negative reviews if they do mess up your island. 

edit: i have a couple of black roses i can donate if you need more!!


----------



## sdw4527 (May 14, 2020)

That sucks  I never had this happen to me, but I was on an island yesterday when it happened to someone else. A host had a giant stack of free fossils to give away, but was afking so someone snatched the entire pile, then tried to leave quietly through the - button. Really sucks when it happens, but that's the downside to using TurnipExchange :/


----------



## jrenee7 (May 15, 2020)

drakeotomy said:


> Flowers are trampled, and was taunted by the culprits. No more watering party.



So sorry this happened to you.   

Did you leave them negative feedback so other people are aware of these jerks?


----------



## Lattecakes (May 15, 2020)

Oh, man that totally sucks. I am sorry to hear that. I have a few black roses. I can give you some for free.


----------



## Cosmic (May 15, 2020)

You can look at the chat history on you dodo phone app. Just get their name and town name so there’s some sort of record


----------



## Quack (May 15, 2020)

You can actually view a list of the last users you've played with at your Nintendo Switch profile > add friends. If you remember their names you can block them from there.

Sorry this happened to you!


----------



## noobie007 (May 15, 2020)

Oh no!!! That's just rude  

I can't believe why others have the nerve to do that


----------



## xMartin (May 15, 2020)

You can press the power button on your Switch to kill the session I believe, if you catch people doing stuff like this and want to stop them (hopefully someone can back this up). 

I don't have any black roses or I'd offer to help, I could donate bells if need be? Infuriating that some people are like this, it's not hard to respect others islands .


----------



## Darcy94x (May 15, 2020)

I have some black roses I can give to you! Sorry this happened to you x


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 15, 2020)

With turnip exchange, you can make the queue private, which i always do! That means whoever is coming is going to be from belltree only, and it narrows down the issues a little. Also, as above i would advise making people post their ig name on your post first  I'm really sorry you've had a rubbish time!


----------

